# Need members advice please



## Nolan (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok a member that I values opinion sugested that when we switch forum software maybe I should change my screen name to reflect something a little eaier to remember than my N number from my last airplane. The plane is gone and the n number is now N6775N for the new plane. That probably dont help as its still an N number. But how about Nolan Or Harris burl supply. So whats everyone think? Will Jeff let me keep my post count LOL. Well offer opinions away
1= Same
2= N6775N
3= Nolan
4= harris burl supply
5=??????


----------



## Dario (Jul 17, 2008)

3 = Nolan


----------



## novop711 (Jul 17, 2008)

5 = Nolan Burlman


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 17, 2008)

SpongeBoB Nolan --or-- just Nolan


----------



## el_d (Jul 17, 2008)

Think Arnold and do " DA NOLAN-ATER"


----------



## gwilki (Jul 17, 2008)

Nolan


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 17, 2008)

4


----------



## Verne (Jul 17, 2008)

Nolan, how 'bout da Moonieman, tongue in cheek. 
Just don't get rid of your signature Mooney. Ya just don't see dem no more!
Vern


----------



## thewishman (Jul 17, 2008)

#1 - You'll always be N(insert random number)x to me. 

Chris


----------



## NMDoug (Jul 17, 2008)

Nolan - I really don't think your screen name will impact your sales.  
Doug


----------



## dntrost (Jul 17, 2008)

Nolan
Keep your name and keep sending those beautiful blanks!


----------



## Modelmaker (Jul 17, 2008)

I like #5 ???? 
The question marks would be fun


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 17, 2008)

#5 The Burlmiester
or Burlman


----------



## railrider1920 (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL. It's funny that you ask this. I sent you a PM earlier today. Before I did, I couldn't remember your screen name except that it is numbers and letters. I found it in the MVV part of the site. I just knew it when I saw it.

Maybe "Nolan HBS" ?


----------



## Dario (Jul 17, 2008)

Nolan,

As mentioned...your handle name won't really matter sales wise but like Rob said, a simpler and direct name will make it so much easier for us. 

Like him, I still forget your current handle and we've known each other for years now.  Hope you make it easier for future IAP members or the "OLDER" members (whose brain cells started to deteriorate--like me). LOL


----------



## TBone (Jul 17, 2008)

#1 DA NOLAN-ATER
#2 The Burlmiester
#3 SpongeBoB Nolan
#4 Just plain Nolan  

Doesn't matter if it's &^%r4785694  as long as the blanks stay the same.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 17, 2008)

How about what my wife says when she <s>catches</s> sees me looking through your ads....JUST SAY NO-Lan


----------



## bitshird (Jul 17, 2008)

Nolan or Harris Burl, Nolan sounds better though.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 17, 2008)

I would give you a suggestion but you didn't like our suggestions for the burl supply.[}]

Mike


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 17, 2008)

By the way folks the 4631 is easy to remember.  Nolan is 46 and Jenn is 31.  So it is N46 for Nolan and 31X because Jenn is extra nice.  [)]

Mike


----------



## el_d (Jul 17, 2008)

so next year it would be N4732X......


----------



## brycej (Jul 18, 2008)

Nolan sounds good to me!


----------



## jdoug5170 (Jul 18, 2008)

I would vote for Nolan, but then, I'm one that likes real names on a friendly forum anyways. I like knowing to whom I'm speaking.

Doug


----------



## DFM (Jul 18, 2008)

I vote #2, that is a cool story.  So you claim your name is Nolan.  You can have any name you want, I don't see anyone checking drivers licenses.


----------



## les-smith (Jul 18, 2008)

#5   nolan-harris

By far the best way to format you screen name.


----------



## JayDevin (Jul 18, 2008)

welll I like the one that you have.....

but I guess that Nolan would be second...


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 18, 2008)

Burlyman - no that sounds too kitchy...
how about another name for Burl...
Malignant Growth man?  Woodtumor man?  bulbous protrusion man? 

Nah, I'd say keep it the same - we know who you are!  

Andrew


----------



## airrat (Jul 18, 2008)

I like the reason for your name, but I do agree with the fact you want simplicity so people can find your name for the business.


----------



## Nolan (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Verne_
> 
> Nolan, how 'bout da Moonieman, tongue in cheek.
> Just don't get rid of your signature Mooney. Ya just don't see dem no more!
> Vern



Well no plans to loss the Mooney but if I find a bundle of money it might become a King Air 200 Just flew one up to Oregon yesterday (right seat) on business. 1800 horse, flight director, coffee maker and a porta pot[:0] Plus it climbs 2000 FPM at my indicated airspeed trimmed for cruise in the Mooney. Only bad part is its burning 450 lbs an hour per side[B)] @  6.00 to 7.50 per gallon.


----------



## Nolan (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> I would give you a suggestion but you didn't like our suggestions for the burl supply.[}]
> 
> Mike



Forgot about that  Now thats just funny!!!!!!!![:0]


----------



## DocStram (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmmmmm ..... Ahh, ya doesn't has to call n4631x! You can call me Same, or you can call me N6775N, or you can call me Nolan or you can call me Harris Burl Supply, or you can call me ??????, or you can call me NH ... but ya doesn't hafta call me Johnson.

Couldn't resist.  Guess you had to be around in the 70s to remember.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 18, 2008)

3=Nolan.   So much easier to remember.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well then there is always Nolans Wood-E

Sorry Linda's idea, she is always talking about holding Nolan's wood.[:0]


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 18, 2008)

[read with the ah-nuhld governator accent]

He's a burly-man.




Well, ok that was corny. I say plain old Nolan. There might be other nolans here on the board, but there's only one *Nolan*


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (Jul 18, 2008)

Nolan


----------



## THarvey (Jul 18, 2008)

*Don't change anything.

I have just learned how to find you.*


----------



## DKF (Jul 18, 2008)

1.....


----------



## broitblat (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd say use whatever makes *you* happy and the rest of us will learn to deal with it.

  -Barry


----------



## Ligget (Jul 18, 2008)

I vote for Nolan.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by broitblat_
> 
> I'd say use whatever makes *you* happy and the rest of us will learn to deal with it.



Deal with it?  I don't want to have to deal with it.  I want it my way and I want it now.

Opps sorry folks kinda regressed into a teenager.  Paid a bill and I am all better now.[]

Mike


----------



## Scott (Jul 18, 2008)

Nolan,

Call yourself whatever you want!  We'll find you anyway!   [}]

To me, you'll always be "The Enabler!"

Scott.


----------



## Nolan (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> "The Enabler!"



FLMAO


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> Nolan,
> 
> ...




That's the @@#$% truth!


----------



## titan2 (Jul 18, 2008)

# 3 - Nolan

That's my vote and I'm sticking to it!!!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well then there is always Nolans Wood-E

Sorry Linda's idea, she is always talking about holding Nolan's wood.


OMG


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hunter-27_
> 
> 
> Well then there is always Nolans Wood-E
> ...



Silly Mr. Kennedy always getting everything wrong.  I never said anything about holding Nolan's wood.  I said:

I LOVE NOLAN'S WOOD 
                IT'S THE BEST WOOD THERE IS!!!!!!!!



Mrs.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wood Pimp         comes to mind.  But honestly I vote for you staying just the way you are .. we like you just fine that way 

Mrs.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 19, 2008)

If you change your name, you have to start all over again and introduce yourself because we wouldn't know who you are and you would have ZERO posts.  Would I send money to someone with ZERO posts?????????????????  Only if his name was Nolan.


----------



## Fred (Jul 19, 2008)

Leave it like it is since everyone here is already familiar with it. If you change it some of us dudes may get real confused.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fred_erick_
> 
> Leave it like it is since everyone here is already familiar with it. If you change it some of us dudes may get real confused.



Some?  May?  Too Late!


----------



## fritz64 (Jul 21, 2008)

nolan is my pick.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 21, 2008)

How about NO1 ?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll go with 4. It says a bit more than just who you are. Otherwise follow in the foot steps of the wise like me and just use your name. lol


----------

